# Surf Fishing Help



## IAmLegend (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys I am looking to get prepared ahead of time for this year's Christmas trip to Florida. We normally come every July and do very well in the surf, but we are coming back down in December this year. I will be fishing Playalinda beach the whole time and I have a few questions....

What can I catch this time of year?

What do I need for bait and does it help to tip with Fish Bites?

Is there really a sunken Barge a mile or two down from spot 5, and if so is the fishing better down that way?

Is it worth walking to the bay side and casting for a bit, what can you catch there/ use to catch them, or is it even worth fishing that side?

Thanks again, and any tips will be much appreciated!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Pompano, black drum, whiting, bluefish. Occasional red drum, but don't count on it.

Can't answer the sunken barge question. There's a legend of one in every stretch of beach down here, though, so take it with a grain of salt.

As far as the "bay side", I assume you mean the Intracoastal Waterway. Yes, it's very much worth your time to gear up for fishing that side. Expect red drum, speckled trout, flounder, and a myriad of other fish. The way to go when the surf isn't cooperative.


----------



## IAmLegend (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you very much. Also in the intracoastal waterways, is fishing totally different as far as techniques/bait from the surf? I have never fished in it before and is there any good areas to try in the Canaveral National Seashore park? Also I have a 7ft tsunami Rod/Reel spooled with 20lb power pro, would this work for the intracoastal? Thanks again!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a perfect rod for the Intracoastal. Yes, it's completely different fishing. You can use your double drop surf rigs around bridge pilings and whatnot, but you're gonna want to switch up to lures and different bait presentations. Haulover Canal is a place I always refer people to. Lots of sheepshead and snapper within easy reach. You can catch snapper and little reds on a "deadly combo", (Google that) and sheepshead and flounder on a light egg sinker slip rig. Bait there is plentiful. Crabs, mantis shrimp, etc. Of course, fresh dead or live shrimp will do just fine.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You follow good local advice, and you'll probably enjoy the Intracoastal more than the surf...


----------



## IAmLegend (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks again. I searched the deadly combo and will I use a live shrimp under that? Also where is Haulover Canel located? I'm looking to stay close within the Cape Canaveral Seashore area if I can with not being a local down there. Also do the Mangrove snapper ( I think that's the species you are referring to) have any good size to them? I would like to have a decent fish fry while I'm there!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Haulover Canal is located inside the Park. But it's a big area, just be aware of that. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=114362881573988537123.00048734b002e99d2bf8a

You can use anything under the deadly combo. Gulp shrimp work good, so do shrimp pieces. Fresh mangrove snapper are about as tasty as fish get. Yes, they do get some decent size, but even if they're just legal, you can usually catch a mess of them.


----------



## IAmLegend (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you I will for sure give it a try!


----------



## IAmLegend (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Solid7 I have one more question. I was looking on google maps and I am not sure exactly how to drive to Haulover Canel? Is it within the park around spot 5 or is it down another road? Thanks again.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

On the image I sent you - Courtenay Parkway N to the little dirt road marked "Taylor St".


----------

